# Looking for specific tank....



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello all! I am wanting to switch my 4 boys over to individual tanks after having divider issues, going back to college, etc. However, I am quite picky about the type of tank I want, so I'm hoping you all might know of a type of tank that qualifies. Thanks!

-Between 2.5-5 gallons
-Not basic rectangular shape
-Longer instead of taller
-Cheap-ish
-Comes with filter and good lighting

I love a 'clean' look, especially tanks without the black trim (in that case rectangular would be great). Any other advice is super welcome!

Also only have a petsmart and walmart nearby. Will have a petco when I return to school in a month.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

The Fluval Spec V (5 gallons) came out a few months back and it looks perfect for a betta. Unfortunately, I can't get you an exact price on it. It should be around 100$, but you may be able to get it for less if Petco or PetSmart is having a sale. Someone on another forum found one for 75$ at PetSmart, and I saw one online for 60$.


----------



## bananafish (Feb 9, 2012)

If you can order online, the Mr. Aqua tanks are rimless and great. I have a 3-gallon bow front and I love it. I paid like $30 for it on marinedepot.com


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

deso said:


> The Fluval Spec V (5 gallons) came out a few months back and it looks perfect for a betta. Unfortunately, I can't get you an exact price on it. It should be around 100$, but you may be able to get it for less if Petco or PetSmart is having a sale. Someone on another forum found one for 75$ at PetSmart, and I saw one online for 60$.


99$ at Petsmart! Glad you knew the name, I'm getting a few of these myself.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so cheap compared to you guys. I buy the generic rectangular shaped tanks. I find them better to find space for because they are a set size and not irregular.

Just as a heads up, rectangular shaped tanks are the cheapest because they are easiest to produce. They also have a lot more accessories that you can find easier because of how basic they are. If you do purchase a "fancy" fish tank you will be looking to pay extra for the specialized accessories.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I need one that can fit on my book case, that is fastened to the studs in my wall. My floors are BRUTALLY un-even, so I can't risk putting in a fish tank stand.

Thats why Im looking into the Fluval Spec V and the Fluval View (I think thats what it is called...)


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm super cheap too ZergyMonster! I was thinking like $30 tops for each tank! I've just had so many tanks/fish in the past few years, I've gotten bored with the typical rectangle tanks. But since the 2.5 gals with lids are only $15 each, I may have to go with those and just get creative with decor. But at the same time I would like them to have filters, arg frustrating! May have to end up with mini bows but I hate the look of the hood... Thanks for the help though all!

-Bananafish: can you buy hoods for those tanks?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

ZergyMonster said:


> I'm so cheap compared to you guys. I buy the generic rectangular shaped tanks. I find them better to find space for because they are a set size and not irregular.
> 
> Just as a heads up, rectangular shaped tanks are the cheapest because they are easiest to produce. They also have a lot more accessories that you can find easier because of how basic they are. If you do purchase a "fancy" fish tank you will be looking to pay extra for the specialized accessories.


I agree...I've looked at some nice tank kits but keep coming back to standard rectangular tanks because they are so much more customizable and cheaper to maintain. I also like how they don't distort your view..I had a 5 gallon hex tank and hated it because I felt like I could never see anything right :-?.


----------



## bananafish (Feb 9, 2012)

puppyrjjkm said:


> -Bananafish: can you buy hoods for those tanks?


I'm honestly not sure... I had a local glass shop cut a lid for it. I traced the shape of the tank and gave it to them as a template. It was ready in two days and cost me under $5. I also just ordered an LED light strip for it for about $30, but it hasn't come yet, so I can't say how awesome/not awesome that is.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

My two favorites:

Marineland Crescent 3









Aqueon Betta Bow 2.5 or Minibow 2.5 (they sell the bettabow as a divided, but I know now it's not big enough for 2!)









(Also, ignore the not aquatic plants in that one, they have been replaced!)

Both of these are in the $30 something range.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Search Walmart.com for Hawkeye. There's a 5galon tank kit for $26? 
It has a bulky hood but is the cheapest out there for the size. 
I have 2 of the one bananafish mentioned on the 5 galon and LOVE them. I found some 8x10 acylic sheets at Home depot I'm using as lids and a 18-22" LED light that goes over them. I have them placed side to side.


----------

